# Making a Custom T Nut for a Hercus Lathe Compound Rest



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a tool holder that appears to be a toolmakers copy of a Hardinge tool holder for a 9" lathe, i now have a 9" lathe)
but i didn't have a way to hold it to the compound:thinking:
i must construct a T-Nut!!!!
follow if you dare...










the t nut is constructed now to put in a 3/8" -16 x 3" stud



and Mount it up!!!



i 'll post more pics of the tool holder soon!!!
thanks for reading and commenting!


----------



## drs23 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cool. Neat job and well done!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2014)

a year or 2 ago i was poking around on Ebay and found some interesting items.
among those was a tool holder for a lathe of unknown size. it was going cheap so i threw in a small bid.
less than $10 if memory serves. i ended up winning the holder and had no idea of the size of the holder or what size lathe it fit.
i received it and it sat in my kennedy box up until a couple nights ago, when i was looking for a lantern type post to put on Sheila,my 9"Hercus lathe. i found the tool holder and decided to do a little research. in relatively short order i found a Hardinge tool holder on Ebay that looked suspiciously like the one i had, but bearing the Hardinge name stamped into it. my holder has only what i suspect is the tool makers initials are embossed into one side very deeply.
i decided to put it on the compound rest of the Hercus to see if it was on center, and to my surprise it matched!!!!
which brings us full circle as to why i made the custom T nut

a few pix of the tool holder....





                                     R.R.F. are the only markings to this well made toolholder







this holder is adjustable for different thickness of tooling. it can adjust for 1/4" to 1/2" tooling!!!

as always thanks for reading
feel free to post comments and questions

mike)


----------



## Dataporter (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice tool post. Good score! Some guys have all the luck.


----------

